# What do you do different, let's here the little things that you do that set you apart



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I fully explain what I am going to do before I do it. I ask questions regarding asthetics during. I fully review everything at the end and instruct on how to operate whatever I have installed. 

This makes a client feel part of the process and that they have made the right decision in hiring me.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Magnettica said:


> 1) Keep my wiring nice and neat where it'll be seen like in a basement or attic space.
> 
> 2) Provide temporary GFCI receptacles (not regular one's) for the other trades so they can work safely.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> 2) Provide temporary GFCI receptacles (not regular one's) for the other trades so they can work safely.
> 
> 3) Clean up scrap wiring/ cables as I'm "cutting-in" so as to not leave a mess for someone else to clean later.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: youre hired


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I screw-up less than most guys. :laughing:

A really smart guy told me a long time ago how to differentiate yourself better than 95% of all the guys out there... Do what you say you're gonna go, when you said you're gonna do it, and at the price you said you do it at.

One other smart thing he told me. Getting organized is the key to contracting. Stay organized and the rest is easy.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

From what I hear from my customers, me showing up to appointments and answering or returning phone calls sets me apart from most of my competition.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Don't screw the the customer, Don't nickle and time for little ****, and when you price the job, include everything possible, if you are omiting something makes sure it is spelled out CLEARLY in the exclusions, nothing pisses someone off more then having to right a check for more money cause you left something out deliberately just to get the job and hit them for and extra.

Customer like that I review the plans, find errors and omissions, tell them about it and make sure the correction is taken into account on my contract/bid.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Always be appreciative of the plumber and electricians by installing fastener into the lock plates only above a stud so as not to have any nails in the way when someone tries to drill through it.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Always be appreciative of the plumber and electricians by installing fastener into the lock plates only above a stud so as not to have any nails in the way when someone tries to drill through it.


You wanna explain that to the framer on my last job?

What a crappy job. No rhyme or reason to where they nailed. They just nailed.


----------



## gusthehonky (May 1, 2008)

When on existing res. sites:
Always run magnet everywhere.
Keep radio at reasonable volume.
Keep a neat and organized work space.
Keep the young bucks on tight leash, away from the owners daughters.
Do work you can be proud of.
Tell owners when you leave and when you will return.

Comm. or indus. sites:
Only allow skilled, experienced, and professional workers, who will not allow themselves nor their employers to look like a-holes. If skill or professionalism is a concern for owner or their workers, avoidance of these situations results in the best outcome.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

john5mt said:


> :thumbsup: youre hired



Excellent!

However, Montana's a long commute and I'm not licensed there!


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I screw-up less than most guys. :laughing:
> 
> A really smart guy told me a long time ago how to differentiate yourself better than 95% of all the guys out there... Do what you say you're gonna go, when you said you're gonna do it, and at the price you said you do it at.
> 
> One other smart thing he told me. Getting organized is the key to contracting. Stay organized and the rest is easy.



Great advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*High Standards*

[deleted]


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

We don't make sure the contract is satisfied, we make sure the customer is satisfied.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Details.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Every place a drain pipe penetrates a wood member I shoot silicone into the hole around the pipe. No rattles, no squeaking.

All of my water lines are ran through 1 3/8" holes with pipe insulators. No rattles in my systems.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I get a t-shirt from my local competition and wear it to local sporting events and then act bad.....


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Great advice. :thumbsup:


Organization is the key to EVERYTHING in life. Organization is an exercise in time relativity. All things are dependent upon the position of the Earth in Space relative to position of action upon the Earth.

Is short, TIMING is everything.


----------



## ddm (Jul 21, 2005)

Everything looks great with my customers home, but when I work on my own absolutely nothing goes right.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

A college professor once told me, if you do nothing else, but just get organized, its worth a 1/2 grade point. It seems to translate into the workplace as well.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

I have only one sub work at a time, and I make sure everything is clean before they show up, even when the last sub is the one that left the mess.


----------

